# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [03-01-20] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - QcFire v5.2 - First Twenty20 Update

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMT Pro
Innovative and Intelligent  QcFire v5.2
The Ultimate Qualcomm Tool*    *Wishing a very Happy New Year to All UMT Family Members*      *
Supported Functions*
- Read / Write Firmware
- Backup / Restore QCN
- IMEI Repair in FTM/Diag + Flash Mode 
- Backup / Reset / Restore Security (EFS)
- Reset FRP (Google Factory Reset Protection)
- Format UserData
- Read Pattern Lock (Android < 6.0, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Reset Locks (PIN, Password, Pattern w/o Data Loss, Un-Encrypted Devices Only)
- Enable Diag (Need OEM Unlock, May not work on BL Locked Devices)
- Reboot to EDL from Fastboot
- Reset Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable Mi Account for Xiaomi Devices
- Factory Reset (sideload Mode) for Xiaomi Devices
- Disable / Restore Locks for Encrypted Userdata
- Motorola Boot Repair
- Xiaomi EDL Locked Device Service
- Bootloader Unlock in EDL Mode for some Xiaomi Devices
- One Click Root in EDL Mode for Generic Qualcomm Devices
- Forensic Functions (Read Contacts / Messages in EDL Mode)
- One Click Lock Reset for Vivo Phones (Encrypted Userdata)
- Factory Method for Format FS
- EDL Authentication using Xiaomi Auth App (Service Account Required)
- Xiaomi Wipe EFS in Sideload Mode 
- Xiaomi IMEI Repair for RSA Protected Phones 
- Xiaomi Boot Loader Unlock
- Unique Method for Vivo Reset Locks for Protected Devices
- Xiaomi EDL Auth Using UMT Server
- Xiaomi Flashing in Fastboot Mode   *Note : Some features are device/brand specific, may not work on all devices.*   *Added  Lenovo*
- Phab Plus (PB1-770M)  *Vivo*
- X20A   *Added No Auth Loaders for Xiaomi* - *Test*
- These loader are for test only.
- You must select Xiami No Auth as Brand and then required Model from list
- These loaders are Anti Level dependent.
- Please let us know with logs if it works for you.  *No Auth Loaders Added for*
- CC9 Pro
- Mi 9T Pro
- Mi CC9
- Mi Note10 Mi
- Mi9 Lite
- Poco F1
- Redmi 6 Pro
- Redmi 7
- Redmi K20 Pro 
- Redmi Note 7
- Redmi Note 7 Pro
- Redmi Note8   *Updated Internal Loaders*   *Some Minor Tweaks*    *
Special Thanks to:*
- Franky_36
- owais a
- technomak       *It Has Begun...* *Keep Following Us...* *Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...*   *SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT FOR MORE THAN 4 YEARS*     *WARNING :*
ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO   ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR   ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE   RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED   IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   *ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.* *
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.*   *
STATUTORY WARNING - READ CAREFULLY* *Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.*   * :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::*   *
How to Download:*
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *PLEASE DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED*

----------

